# Please Help!!! Is my tegus eye ok?



## JustaDoodWithALizard (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## JustaDoodWithALizard (Jun 5, 2019)

I came home from work today and her left eye was super cloudy has any experience anything like this?
Edit she is also going through a shed right now. Does this have anything to do with it?


----------



## Tizzay89 (Jun 8, 2019)

Edit.

Nvm I looked online for ya pretty much it's a vet visit the best possible thing I found was the inner eyelid stuck closed the rest is infection from bacteria or cataracts. Someone with more experience may post but if my tegu had that it would be vet. My bnw has shed many times and has never had this issue.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 8, 2019)

Something is wrong with its eye. It warrants a trip to the vet.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jun 9, 2019)

Certainly a vet visit needed unfortunately.


----------



## Zyn (Jun 10, 2019)

They don’t shed eye caps like snakes see a vet


----------



## Matt_G (Jul 22, 2021)

This seems to have happened with my Gold Tegu. Were you able to reverse it and how?


----------

